# Forgotten Realms Twilight: SILVER MARCHES (Mage type & other needed!)



## NarlethDrider (May 9, 2003)

Looking for 2  players to join in a pbem game. The game has only just begun, but some real life situations have arisen & new players are needed.

Character creation/ideas:

Character level: 5

Races: Choose from the following: Half-ogre, half-orc, , *half-drow(a template), the 'standards', if u have a race that you would like to run thats not listed, let me know
Alignment: No evil alignments..

Background: A background is required of all characters---one that is really well written will gain you some bonus x.p.'s 
Classes: I dont have any of the 'splat books', so if you wanna use something thats not in the PHB of FRC, email me the info  

Money: 2000 gp.

Equipment: You will equip your character with free mundane gear. You have 2 free masterwork items. You have free armor as long as it is light or medium. You will have one character specific magic item.

Abilities: You have 88 points to spread on abilities. 18 is max for attribute prior to penalties/bonuses.

Feats: Your regional feat is a freebie. As is your regional gear


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 9, 2003)

Players will receive a character portrait.


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 20, 2003)

Are there any brave souls out there?


----------



## blargney (May 26, 2003)

*Still looking?*

Are you still looking for players?
-blarg


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 27, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *Are there any brave souls out there? *




Send me your character concept as soon as u can


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 6, 2003)

Still have room for one more beastie----we have plenty of tieflings, halforcs, & kobolds---but if u desparately want run one of these, I'll 'listen' to ya

Come & join one of the harpers' teams


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 9, 2003)

BUMP A HARPER


----------



## FluidDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey buddy, I'm also playing in the Mines Of Silverton over on rpol with you, running the dwarf.

I'm interested. Le me know what classes you have I'll see if I can round out the group.

-fd


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll email you the info when I get home from work---


----------



## FluidDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

scott @ fluiddragon . com


----------



## okuth0r (Jun 10, 2003)

any more room?

can you post the yahoo group so other can watch?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 10, 2003)

okuth0r said:
			
		

> *any more room?*




emailed you with some game related info


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 19, 2003)

A place has opened in the Silver Marches game. A mage 'type' is needed---it can be multiclassed.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 24, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

ill join!!! im assumin this is just normal D&D?  Do u need anything in the party, race & class wise?  earlier u said u needed a spellcaster, but do u still need 1?  If so i guess i could make 1, but im not too good at making arcane spellcasters.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 24, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *ill join!!! im assumin this is just normal D&D?  Do u need anything in the party, race & class wise?  earlier u said u needed a spellcaster, but do u still need 1?  If so i guess i could make 1, but im not too good at making arcane spellcasters. *




Still room for a 'normal' classed being 

At the present time we have a human fighter (female) & a wild elf ranger (male)---so options are quite open please email me if u have any questions

NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm potentially interested.  Just e-mail me some info and I'll look it over tonight.

Later.


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

want a rogue?  I havent ever made a rogue, i would liuke to sometime though...

I have made a barbarian, would u like 1 of those?  

Im thinking... either elven rogue, or dwarven barbarian.  I dont recall seeing either of these in any games i have ever played in, they could both be very interesting...

PS:  Im leaning towards dwarven barbarian.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *want a rogue?  I havent ever made a rogue, i would liuke to sometime though...
> 
> I have made a barbarian, would u like 1 of those?
> 
> ...




either is fine, just let me know asap as to what it will be


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

how do PBEM games work... ive never played 1.


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

as for characters.. i will play a dwarven barbarian... When you say 88 poinsts to spread... do u mean like... 1 point to get to 1-13, 2 points to get 14-15, 3 points for 16-17, 4 for 18?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *as for characters.. i will play a dwarven barbarian... When you say 88 poinsts to spread... do u mean like... 1 point to get to 1-13, 2 points to get 14-15, 3 points for 16-17, 4 for 18? *




No, its a one-for-one basis giving you a 14.667 avg. per ability---this will make what seems to be a potent character, but the bad guys get to use this too


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet, ill make the character up right now!


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

how do you want to do Hit points?  Also, is the magic item we get free?


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 9, 2003)

Any slots left?  I would be willing to play.  Even if there are no slots left can you give me an idea what a PBEM rpg is like?  I have only played wargames over email.


----------

